# RB66 problem help info needed



## fukenfooser (Jul 11, 2007)

High!!!
Hello, I'm new here trying to get some help on a broken LED light.
I bought a used RB66 off E-gay, worked ok but didn't like to be pointed straight down.
 After a couple weeks it didn't have all the LED's working, so I opened it up for a look.
 R2 is cooked, burnt out !!!!!!:hitchair:
What I need is the value of this resistor, (the bands colors if thats all you know would work).

 Also, the red and black wires from the board to the LED board, on the componet board they where hooked up as red to spot marked "+", but on the LED board that one, (the red wire), was hooked to the spot marked "-", ??????? :holysheep:
So please, look at that also.

l8r

Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2007)

It takes a lot to fry out a resistor. A burnt resistor is ussually cuased by another component failing such as a cap or transistor. Can you post a pic of the board? both back and front if possible?
Also if there is any bands left visible (such as the next to the last one not the gold or silver that is the % value the last band give the true value. with electronics you can vary the actual value within 10 or so ohms and it will still work).

having a red wire as - sounds odd. 

edit:
oops sorry been playing with house elec. too long forgot my roots.
In electronics OEM beleive it or not but black is + and - is red. backwards I know. but look it up. electronics is total backwards than regualr voltages. This is because LED's is low voltage curcuitry and follows the criteria of how every school teaches electronics. Electricity is total opposite. wierd but true.


----------



## fukenfooser (Jul 13, 2007)

Mutt-
Thanks !
But what I'm looking for is someone with the same bulb to have them pull it apart, (they should, real crapy soldering inside), and get the value of the R2 resistor.
I showed the board to my older brother today and he, (works at an electronics supply/repair place), figured that the value was 200K Ohm, from the other two resistors inside, he fished one out even thou I told him I'm sure to have many in my supply at home. 
Well after an unsolder re-solder and test, nothing!
Also the single transistor looked ok but went untested and the single can type cap looked OK and the larger RUN type caps looked ok also but untested all.
If I short past the resistor the LEDS light up, didn't see if all or just some.
Had to fix a bunch of solder joints and did rewire with the red to "-" on LED board. (I know about real electronics and power flowing from neg to pos. I have a degree in electrical Tech some 20+ years back and never worked in the field for X-wife's reasons)
I just don't like stuff done weirdly like that wire job and want another persons verification about the "from "+" on circuit board to the "-" on LED board.
But I really need  that resistor's value.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a degree as well. but work in a different field.
sounds if you short past the resisitor and it works that it would be a low ohm resistor like maybe 10 ohms or so. Not a 200K.
I would draw out the schematic and just see what happens when that resisitor is bypassed. It's worth a shot. I only know of one person on the forum that might have that info is Alien Bait.


----------

